# Mill Vise Improvements



## BROCKWOOD (Jun 21, 2020)

I'll start with a picture.




Swarf, pulled out from the main screw. Swarf, pulled out from under the moving jaw. Swarf in places I don't want it to be. So, I'm thinking of a cover to go over the main screw & a moving dam to go under the moving jaw. I searched for what others may have done & found nothing. Any & all ideas are welcome!


----------



## benmychree (Jun 22, 2020)

Maybe just clean it between uses?


----------



## Aukai (Jun 22, 2020)

Maybe it was just one use


----------



## Lo-Fi (Jun 22, 2020)

The Kurt models have a plate that rides in the valley a little like the Y axis covers on a Bridgeport. Something like that could work well, I've considered it myself.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 22, 2020)

I used the plate that came with my Kurt DX6 until I cut myself wiping the back.
Sharp devil.
Now I just clean it between use.


----------



## finsruskw (Jun 22, 2020)

My vacuum lives right next to the mill.
That and a small magnet is always within an arms reach.,


----------



## benmychree (Jun 22, 2020)

When you use a machine, you make chips; get used to it----  That vise shown is a poor design, with the screw exposed, that invites wear and jamming up; the Kurt vise has the screw completely protected from chips.


----------



## Tom1948 (Jun 22, 2020)

My shop vac sits by my mill also.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 22, 2020)

My shop vac sits wherever I happen to leave it, expectantly waiting for the hose to clog up with the tinyest thing. It has one of those corrugated hoses that just love to get stopped up.


----------



## aliva (Jun 22, 2020)

The chip shield on the Kurt DX6 is a piece of garbage. I bought the vise 3 years ago kept the shield figuring I'd use it tried and tried always got jammed up against the back of the mill. I don't use it but I kept incase  need some shim stock


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jun 22, 2020)

aliva said:


> The chip shield on the Kurt DX6 is a piece of garbage. I bought the vise 3 years ago kept the shield figuring I'd use it tried and tried always got jammed up against the back of the mill. I don't use it but I kept incase  need some shim stock



Cut it so you have one piece 2/3 length and one piece 1/3 length. Put the 1/3 piece in from the fixed-jaw side, put the 2/3 piece in from the moving-jaw side. If you have a larger workpiece, swap them. Larger still. put both in from the fixed-jaw side.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 22, 2020)

The problem with putting it on the moveable side is it falls off.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jun 23, 2020)

Oh, I never #!*%@ noticed 

Yeah that ledge is tiny. I've taken to keeping a hex key for my vise stop on that part of the vise, and it does a fair-to_middling job of keeping that sheet of metal in place. Take some emery cloth to the edges of the piece and it won't be as dangerous to fiddle with.


----------



## FLguy (Jun 23, 2020)

I put a tube that fits over the vices's screw that has a flange welded on one end and that is bolted to the screws nut totally protecting the screw. About 1 hr. job.


----------



## KMoffett (Jun 24, 2020)

The blue shield is the Kurt original. I wanted a shorter one so I wasn't hitting the mill column with the jaws near closed. Thought I would buy one from Kurt and cut it off.  HDM690-249 and they list for $11.00. Problem was minimum order was $25, and I didn't need three more.  So just made my own. 0.015" Aluminum. Has worked great...for years.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Jun 29, 2020)

All great ideas! Sorry I haven't responded sooner. Just so busy. Of course I clean the vise between jobs - every time a part needs to come out actually. I don't usually find my vise opened so wide for a part. Therefor had not been concerned about the main screw before. I think I have just the piece of PVC pipe to slip over the screw next time. A friend is looking into an 8" Kurt for as well!


----------



## PT Doc (Dec 27, 2020)

Would be nice if this shield was in 2 pieces that would slide over one another like cnc way covers. I haven’t looked at the underside of the moveable jaw but you could probably silicone one average sized piece there.


----------

